

Brochure: A Ruby web micro-framework with the directness of PHP - audionerd
https://github.com/sstephenson/brochure

======
dorkitude
well this looks interesting!

I'm wondering.. Can I set up a server with Brochure, give SFTP access to a
visuals-only designer with Dreamweaver, and let him/her run with it from
there?

